# Humvee 40,000,000 Candle Power Torch



## steviesri (Oct 18, 2010)

I have just brought the Humvee 40,000,000 candle power torch from USA. Live in UK, but need a bulb for back light (white one), where can u buy them from? Has anybody else got one of these? What do you think of them? Like to hear your thoughts.

Steviesri.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 18, 2010)

steviesri said:


> I have just brought the Humvee 40,000,000 candle power torch from USA. Live in UK, but need a bulb for back light (white one), where can u buy them from? Has anybody else got one of these? What do you think of them? Like to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Steviesri.


 Hi Steviesri,:welcome:.I think you should go to the Led flashlight part ,you would get more helpful infomation from there.


----------

